# News & Current Events > Coronavirus SARS-CoV2 >  List your favorite flu fighting vitimin C fruits here

## oyarde

So many to choose from , pineapple , grapefruit , black currant , elderberry , strawberry , kiwi , blueberries , blackberry . Then there is bell peppers , onions etc

----------


## Anti Globalist

Apples,bananas,blueberries,watermelon,OJ.

----------


## donnay

Bell peppers raw.  Broccoli & Cauliflower steamed.  Brussels Sprouts.  Rose Hip tea.  Hibiscus Tea.  Kiwi.  Parsley.

----------


## oyarde

I chop up bell peppers and onions and toss them on my hash browns for breakfast . Some of my favorite juices are grapefruit , grape , pomegranate and blueberry , but I will drink orange and apple too

----------


## oyarde

> Apples,bananas,blueberries,watermelon,OJ.


Mrs O like melons a lot . I used to grow cantaloupe and watermelon and then buy her a honeydew every once in a while .

----------


## ATruepatriot

Chili Peppers. And they clear your sinuses immediately.

----------


## tod evans

> Chili Peppers. And they clear your sinuses immediately.


Every day.

----------


## ATruepatriot

> Every day.


Same here... Most times one with breakfast and another with dinner.  Even take one in my pocket to have with dinner when eating out.

----------


## tod evans

> Same here... Most times one with breakfast and another with dinner.  Even take one in my pocket to have with dinner when eating out.


I do fermented hotsauce that I made last season with breakfast and season with frozen pods or powder.

We use fresh grocery store chilies as garnish.

----------


## ATruepatriot

> I do fermented hotsauce that I made last season with breakfast and season with frozen pods or powder.
> 
> We use fresh grocery store chilies as garnish.


I use a lot of sauces too, but I like fresh along with every meal.

----------


## tod evans

> I use a lot of sauces too, but I like fresh along with every meal.


This years plants have just poked their heads up, 36 superhot starts, some Jimmy Nardello's and a single Serrano plant.....I won't have fresh for a few months unless I grocery store...

----------


## JoshLowry

> Forsythia contains rutin, which has strong antioxidant properties, thanks to which it *protects and prolongs the activity of another important antioxidant – vitamin C*.


https://www.natuu.eu/yellow-me-forsythia-tea-time/

Tea Party 5.0  

No honey tho (avoid glucose)

----------


## pcosmar

> Chili Peppers. And they clear your sinuses immediately.


Jalapeno pepper. High vitamin C.

I am guessing Peppers in General... your choice in flavors.

----------


## ATruepatriot

> Jalapeno pepper. High vitamin C.
> 
> I am guessing Peppers in General... your choice in flavors.


Yep... I used to like very hot. but they can be so hot that it kills any flavor they might have. So I now go with good tasting but still some warmth. With peppers like Jalapenos and Serrano the rounder the tip the milder, the pointier the tip the hotter.

----------


## shakey1

Peppers for sure... got a patch of wild raspberries that are the bomb.

----------


## AngryCanadian

I love cooked Apples and blueberries.

----------


## oyarde

Summer is coming so I'll  need some green and black olives .

----------


## tod evans

> Summer is coming so I'll  need some green and black olives .


I prefer my olives green, stuffed with a slice of pimento and bathing in Tanqueray. 

Black olives are not my favorites.

----------


## Working Poor

Elderberry, blueberry, blackberry.

----------


## oyarde

Been eating a lot of raisins . When I was a kid my Mother made a great raisin pie . The crusts were most excellent .

----------


## JoshLowry

> Elderberry


Appears to be good for prevention, but once sick, can cause cytokine storm.

----------


## specsaregood

> Been eating a lot of raisins . When I was a kid my Mother made a great raisin pie . The crusts were most excellent .


The Iranians I knew liked to put raisins in their rice dish with lentils.  I loved it that way,  DW refuses to let me duplicate the recipe.

----------


## Pauls' Revere

> Chili Peppers. And they clear your sinuses immediately.


+ rep

Red peppers also reduce risk of heart attack and stroke.

https://www.bustle.com/p/eating-chil...study-19457867

The study, published in the Journal of the American College of Cardiology, surveyed the eating habits and risk of death of around 23,000 Italian people over eight years, some of whom ate peppers more often than others. Over the period, *the participants who ate chilies at least four times each week were 40% less likely to die from a heart attack than participants who included the peppers in their meals less frequently. In that same cohort,* *those who ate chili peppers frequently reduced their risk of death from a stroke by more than 50%.*

Some studies put the percentages even higher at 66% less likely. At that rate, your practically eating medicine.

----------


## oyarde

> The Iranians I knew liked to put raisins in their rice dish with lentils.  I loved it that way,  DW refuses to let me duplicate the recipe.


Here we use things like lentils in soup in winter .

----------


## specsaregood

> Here we use things like lentils in soup in winter .


yeah, DW loves lentil soup.  I can't stand it, tastes like mud.

----------


## Working Poor

> Appears to be good for prevention, but once sick, can cause cytokine storm.


I just listen to my body if it says it wants something I give it to it.I have heard that cytokine storm is what causes death in cv-19 because it causes the lungs to fill with fluid.
Also I want to state that much of medicine information is about programing the public. I am really sure the medical industrial complex does not want people to treat themselves with something they could grow in their yard for free. For me there is no amount of salt I could take to believe them.

I have stayed pretty healthy thru out my adult life by following my instincts. I was an extremely sick child and it took a lot of focus on my part to have the will to get well it was not easy.

At any rate I found a study on elderberry that addresses the cytokine storm that may interest you.

https://www.ppt-health.com/sambucol-...inical-safety/




> Been eating a lot of raisins . When I was a kid my Mother made a great raisin pie . The crusts were most excellent .


 For some reason my body has been asking for raisins a lot lately. I like them in oatmeal and rice along with cinnamon and fresh not salt butter yum!

----------


## RJB

Dandelions and pine needles if you or the times get gritty.

----------


## Todd

Pineapple  Strawberries, raspberries, blueberries, Oranges.    I like grapes and I know they have a little vitamin c, but I just tell myself they have a lot if I eat a ton.  

Broccoli, Spinach, cabbage, Winter Squash, Green and Red Pepper.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

Apples, grapes, oranges, lime, tomatoes, blueberries,  bananas, avocado, bell peppers.

----------


## oyarde

> yeah, DW loves lentil soup.  I can't stand it, tastes like mud.


I had some tonight but with chopped up beef , onion , green beans , potatoes , mushrooms and some peas . Regular lentil soup I throw a couple kinds of beans , onion and ham hock in it . I really do not like cooked spinach or beets for the same reason , taste like dirt

----------


## CaptainAmerica

NONE. 
you need at least 2000 milligrams a day and you wont get that from fruit.

----------

